# Newbie with an older Probotix Fireball Meteor



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello! My dad bought a Probotix Fireball Meteor about 7 years ago and it was just more than he wanted to learn. So I just hauled it back to VA from FL and now I’m scratching my head. Anyone out there have a Probotix? Happy? Any tips? Can’t seem to get approved on their forum... 
I’m slowly learning Fusion360 in hopes of sending something to the CNC to make. Feeds, speeds, post processors, now I know why he gave up! Lots to learn but look forward to seeing what this thing can do!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

ironbum said:


> Hello! My dad bought a Probotix Fireball Meteor about 7 years ago and it was just more than he wanted to learn. So I just hauled it back to VA from FL and now I’m scratching my head. Anyone out there have a Probotix? Happy? Any tips? Can’t seem to get approved on their forum...
> I’m slowly learning Fusion360 in hopes of sending something to the CNC to make. Feeds, speeds, post processors, now I know why he gave up! Lots to learn but look forward to seeing what this thing can do!


I'm not familiar with your CNC. But Fusion 360 is very a popular program. So I'm sure you can find youtube videos to help you get started. It can seem like a lot to learn. Hang in there. It gets easier and well worth the trouble.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a 5 year old Probotix Nebula, but use Aspire. Most here use Vectric software. I find it a lot easier than Fusion. If an old retired trucker can operate it a little -- you'll be able to also.


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

I have owned a Probotix Comet (smaller than the Nebula) for about 6 years and absolutely love it. I researched the hobby CNC market for quite a while before I chose Probotix and I am glad I did. The machine is well built, structurally strong and you can purchase spare parts as well as add accessories to suite your needs. For the most part I have been very happy with their service - they are located in GA and the machines are made in their facility. I can usually get an email response quickly but if I need to talk to someone I will call.

I have upgraded a few components over the years as I have become more experienced with the machine as well as product design. I use Vectric Aspire for the vast majority of design work and then create the G-code using the built-in post-processor. Vectric's website has a ton of instructional videos that I think make the learning curve less steep.

Probotix has a very good Wiki page that you can take a look at that may help you learn more about the machine and its components. 

I will be purchasing a new Probotix machine in the upcoming months as I have outgrown my Comet. I should mention that Probotix upgraded all their structural aluminum for all machines to increase rigidity even more.

Bottom line - it is a great machine


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the info all! As I get the hang of it, I’ll look into Vectrix options, using 360 now because it’s free for hobbyists.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location to your profile, as well.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning or doing with the CNC?

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks David, I updated my name. Don't have workshop set up yet, big garage but it's full of bikes and etc. need to clear it out so i can get going on the CNC! I'm planning just do signs and stuff like that. 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Ted, I don't personally own a Probotix, but am very familiar with them. I have worked on pretty much every model they have made and have customized 7 of their machines for specific operations in a cabinet manufacturing plant.

I have helped several people here in these forums, so if you have a specific issue with your machine, just ask..

I don't think the Probotix forum is used much anymore, seldom see any new posts.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks beltramidave! I’ve just completed a simple v groove sign in Fusion 360, going to try it on CNC tonight. Do you know of a good post processor to use for sending from Fusion to a Probotix machine? I tried a couple weeks ago and the G code had several errors and wouldn’t run. 

I have 5 kids, so my time playing with this CNC is quite limited, sorry for slow replies.

Thanks!
Ted


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

You can go to the Probotix Wiki page and download their post processor. They have 2 - one is to run using a tool change function. I don't know if it can be integrated with Fusion 360 but is can with Aspire.


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok, I’m sure this is in documentation somewhere. I have the tool set where I want 0,0,0 to be, but don’t know how to tell the CNC that it is 0,0,0. When I go to run the code, it moves to middle of platform and does air cutting. I can tell on screen it’s not 0,0,0. 

Thanks


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks rayk2! I got the post processor installed and ran a test tonight, it was the “touch off” that I was struggling with, once figured out, I zeroed all out and it went well, too deep to look nice for one pass, but it worked and I’m off to the races!


----------



## poolrod (Aug 22, 2020)

These are great machines, once you get rolling you will never want to stop running it. If you get a chance, check out my Guitar necks and bodies I ran with a Fireball. Let me know if I can help. Rod.


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

I got the Probotix Fireball Meteor v90 up and going, gave up on Fusion360, bought Vcarve Desktop and was cutting successful signs the next day, WOW.
Was doing Christmas ornaments this past week. Ran some last night, went out to start up machine this morning to run while I worked and Controller was dead. I got a split second motor sound, then nothing. Anyone have any troubleshooting ideas?
I opened the controller and tested the fuses, all good. Unconnected, reconnected all the plugs, etc. 

Really bummed as I’ve only had Vcarve for 2 weeks and my CNC dies on me.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Check for loose or broken wire?


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Cncest said:


> Check for loose or broken wire?


Thanks, I’ll definitely be going through it again tonight, but nothing obvious loose/broken inside or out on the controller. It energizes for a split second and stops, so going to look at the actual machine/gantry too and see if there’s anything out of the ordinary. I spot checked the switches but will do more review tonight.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ironbum.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

ironbum said:


> Thanks, I’ll definitely be going through it again tonight, but nothing obvious loose/broken inside or out on the controller. It energizes for a split second and stops, so going to look at the actual machine/gantry too and see if there’s anything out of the ordinary. I spot checked the switches but will do more review tonight.


As Cncest said, Check all cable both into the controller and into the PC. Over the years, I have come across loose wires IN the controller. Power down and unplug controller before opening it up to check! Does the cooling fan come on in the controller? With controller opened up and powered on, do you see any lights on inside the controller? What color is the controller? The older ones were tan colored and the newer ones are black (though they have had several variations of the black ones).


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

beltramidave said:


> As Cncest said, Check all cable both into the controller and into the PC. Over the years, I have come across loose wires IN the controller. Power down and unplug controller before opening it up to check! Does the cooling fan come on in the controller? With controller opened up and powered on, do you see any lights on inside the controller? What color is the controller? The older ones were tan colored and the newer ones are black (though they have had several variations of the black ones).


I checked all again last night, but did not power on while it was taken apart. It is tan, circa 2013. Was not sure plugging in while not attached to computer would be effective. Fan does not come on. Like flipping a dead switch. The first time after powering up the computer and then turning on controller is the split second motor hum before it shuts off, after that no life from the actual CNC or controller. I’ll take it apart again tonight and plug in to see if any lights come on inside. Curious enough, the emergency stop button does work, when controller is on. 
thanks for suggestions! If this thing is not repairable is my only recourse to replace with a new Probotix controller?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

ironbum said:


> I checked all again last night, but did not power on while it was taken apart. It is tan, circa 2013. Was not sure plugging in while not attached to computer would be effective. Fan does not come on. Like flipping a dead switch. The first time after powering up the computer and then turning on controller is the split second motor hum before it shuts off, after that no life from the actual CNC or controller. I’ll take it apart again tonight and plug in to see if any lights come on inside. Curious enough, the emergency stop button does work, when controller is on.
> thanks for suggestions! If this thing is not repairable is my only recourse to replace with a new Probotix controller?


Do you have a voltage meter available? Did you check the fuse on the power supply? I am attaching a wiring diagram for that controller that should help, if you have a meter...


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

beltramidave said:


> Do you have a voltage meter available? Did you check the fuse on the power supply? I am attaching a wiring diagram for that controller that should help, if you have a meter...


Thanks for diagram, will review this evening! I do have a voltmeter, I checked all fuses for continuity, pulling them out to make sure holder didn’t interfere with readings. If there are components to test, I’m all ears! I work on old pinballs, so have some familiarity, but the inside of the controller is 30 years newer than anything I’ve worked on in the past, any ideas are very appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

ironbum said:


> Thanks for diagram, will review this evening! I do have a voltmeter, I checked all fuses for continuity, pulling them out to make sure holder didn’t interfere with readings. If there are components to test, I’m all ears! I work on old pinballs, so have some familiarity, but the inside of the controller is 30 years newer than anything I’ve worked on in the past, any ideas are very appreciated, thanks!!


If you can follow the wiring diagram, start checking voltage from the 120v cord thru power supply to block of fuses to each stepper driver. Also power to breakout board. Is there any error messages in the Axis/Linuxcnc software?


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

beltramidave said:


> If you can follow the wiring diagram, start checking voltage from the 120v cord thru power supply to block of fuses to each stepper driver. Also power to breakout board. Is there any error messages in the Axis/Linuxcnc software?


Will check all tonight, thanks! 
As for software, it thinks all is fine and will even do a “ghost” homing sequence (and then give me a limit error). Don’t know enough about it to know if that’s normal.


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

One more thing, about 2 weeks ago, the controller stopped providing power to router, so I’ve plugged it in separately. Probably should have mentioned that earlier, was probably a sign of issues to come. I was so in the mode of cutting ornaments for my boy to paint that I didn’t stop to assess the issue until the whole thing stopped working.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

ironbum said:


> One more thing, about 2 weeks ago, the controller stopped providing power to router, so I’ve plugged it in separately. Probably should have mentioned that earlier, was probably a sign of issues to come. I was so in the mode of cutting ornaments for my boy to paint that I didn’t stop to assess the issue until the whole thing stopped working.


Have you tried to manually jog any of the axis? This can be done without homing the machine. Trying to determine if any of the stepper motors are powered or if they are all dead. Another way to check is that when a motor is powered (but sitting idle), you cannot rotate the stepper output shaft. I still think it may be a loose wire in the controller...
I am willing to help you troubleshoot this when you are at the machine, if you are interested. Send me a PM if interested..


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

beltramidave said:


> Have you tried to manually jog any of the axis? This can be done without homing the machine. Trying to determine if any of the stepper motors are powered or if they are all dead. Another way to check is that when a motor is powered (but sitting idle), you cannot rotate the stepper output shaft. I still think it may be a loose wire in the controller...
> I am willing to help you troubleshoot this when you are at the machine, if you are interested. Send me a PM if interested..


Thank you so much for your time tonight Dave, I very much appreciate your help getting my machine up and running again!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

ironbum said:


> Thank you so much for your time tonight Dave, I very much appreciate your help getting my machine up and running again!


No problem, troubleshooting is almost as much fun as running the machine for me!


----------



## ironbum (Aug 16, 2020)

Here is what I’ve been working on, a bit of humor needed this Christmas!


----------

